# Scott Scale 30 Umbau



## bene94 (11. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich mÃ¶chte diesen Thread erÃ¶ffnen, um eventuelle Fragen zum Umbau meines Scott Scale 30 zu stellen, andere Meinungen ein zu holen und euch etwas zum lesen zu bieten.

Hier erst einmal der Patient:





Noch einmal von der Schokoladenseite:






Die Gewichtsangabe von Scott liegt bei 10kg. Mit Pedalen und Tacho habe ich es mit 10,6-10,7kg auf der Personenwage gewogen. Ziel ist es, die 9,XXkg zu erreichen. FÃ¼r viele zwar immer noch bleischwer, mir reichts aber um guten Gewissens meine Gier nach Geschwindigkeit zu stillen.^^
Das Gewicht sollte ja wohl kein Problem darstellen. Mir geht vor allem auch darum, dass ich es optisch nicht verschandel. Da wÃ¼rde ich gerne auf eure Hilfe zurÃ¼ckgreifen.

Bis jetzt habe ich mir mal folgendes Ã¼berlegt:

NoTubes ZTR Olympic Novatec X light Disc 1465g




Die habe ich auf Ebay ins Auge gefasst. 
Allerdings: Doch lieber einen weissen LRS? Denke es wÃ¼rde mit einem schwarzen schneller, leichter und âgefÃ¤hrlicherâ wirkenâ¦und leichter zu putzen wirdâs auch sein. 


Griffe: Denke es werden Procraft Superlite. Haben sich ja schon zu genÃ¼ge bewÃ¤hrt und sind leicht.







Bremsscheibe tendiere ich im Moment zu den Alligator Windcutter. Allerdings bin ich am schwanken zwischen 180/160 und 160/160 oder doch 160/140. KÃ¶nnte da mÃ¶glicher weise die Adapter sparen.








Ãber die Pedale habe ich mir auch schon den Kopf zerbrochen.
XTR: 





Xpedo:





Exustar : 





Hatte auch Ã¼ber Ritchey nachgedacht, doch die Lagerspiele von denen man sehr oft hÃ¶rt, haben mit das dann ausgeredet.


Dann mÃ¼ssen die Schalthebel weichen. Muss einfach wieder auf Drehgriffe umsteigen. Dann kommen hier also nur die Sram Attack oder die neuen Sec in Frage.













Zu guter letzt habe ich noch Ã¼ber einen neuen Sattel nachgedacht.
Hier die grosse Frage. Weiss, schwarz oder was ganz gewagtes, nÃ¤mlich blau?














Schwaz schliesse ich persÃ¶nlich am ehesten aus. Blau wÃ¤re natÃ¼rlich mal etwas anderes.:/


Habe noch eine Teileliste im Anhang. 
ACHTUNG: Die Teileliste habe ich freundlicherweise von firefighter76 erhalten. Ich stelle sie frecher weise einfach mal ein. Hoffe er hat nichts dagegen.

Die von mir genannten Teile hab ich mir einfach mal zur Gewichtsreduktion Ã¼berlegt. Ihr kÃ¶nnt natÃ¼rlich auch andere Teile nennen, die ihr tauschen wÃ¼rdet. 
Beim LRS bin ich mir aber eigentlich recht sicher, dass ich mir den versuche zu ergatter. Es sei, es kommen Meinungen, die ernsthaft dagegen sprechen.
Ah ja, das Preislimit. Habe mit da so was um die 500 Euro Ã¼berlegt. WÃ¤re aber froh, wenn ich azch mit 400 Euro klarkomme. Wenns ganz vielversprechen kommt, kÃ¶nnte ich aber auch schwacht werden. 

Habe doch nichts vergessen? 
Hoffe auf zahlreiche Teilnahme von euch! =)

MfG bene


----------



## Groudon (11. April 2010)

Eh ich fÃ¼r den LRS oben 500â¬ ausgebe wÃ¼rde ich lieber zu dem FunWorks Atmosphere von ActionSports.de greifen - 299â¬ und etwa 1480gr schwer.  Da bekommste fÃ¼r 399â¬ auch schon LRS fÃ¼r unter 1400gr!!!

Sonst vlt mal StÃ¼tze, Vorbau und Kurbel ansehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (11. April 2010)

LRS habe ich nicht vor 500 Mücken für auszugeben. Da höre ich vorher auf. Sind schon ähnliche für die Hälfte weggegangen.
Stütze ist halt dieses doofe Mass. Da gibts preiswert ja eigentlich nur die KCNC, die nur bis 80kg zugelassen ist. Bin zwar unter dem Limit, will mir aber auch nicht Gedanken ums Material machen beim fahren.
Vorbau. Nen Vorschlag parat?
Kurbel kommt dann halt wieder etwas teurer.


----------



## Groudon (11. April 2010)

Achso. ^^ Dachte du willst 500â¬ fÃ¼r den LRS ausgeben.

Bei der StÃ¼tze kannst du doch eine ReduzierhÃ¼lse verwenden.  Welches MaÃ hat die denn?!

Beim Vorbau wÃ¼rd ich Pauschal sagen Syntace F99 oder F109 sind ja beide recht leicht.


----------



## InoX (11. April 2010)

glaubedie 500 â¬ sind fÃ¼r alle Teile, also soll einiges gebraucht dabei sein. Warum nicht den SLR mit 135g? 

GruÃ InoX (der mit dem schweren giant )


Edit:war ich wohl zu lahm. 
Ich hab meinen f99 aus der Bucht fÃ¼r 40 Euro inklusive Versand. 
Glaube das Scalehat 31,6 mm an der Klemme


----------



## bene94 (11. April 2010)

Das Preislimit ist wie von InoX bemerkt für alles.
Reduzierhülse will ich nicht, da ich auf die fette (34,9mm) Optik stehe. Vorbau wäre halt schön, wenns einer in weiss wäre.
Ja, Teile können auch gebraucht sein. Müssen halt nur im entsprechenden Zustand sein. SLR ist schon gut, nur welche Farbe?


----------



## Berrrnd (11. April 2010)

zu den sec shiftern solltest du dir mal den thread bei light bikes durchlesen.
du funktionieren anscheinend nicht.


----------



## InoX (11. April 2010)

wusste gr nicht dass es nen Unterschied in der klemme zwischen den Alu und Carbon- Versionen gibt. Vielleicht liegt das auch am Jahrgang.
Beim Sattel meine ich nur dass du den tt statt des Xp nehmen könntest, weil der auch 45g spart. Das billigste sind immer die Schläuche, und an den Laufrädern merkt man wenigstens was. Bei mir hat das allein schon 100 g gebracht. Beim Felgenband etc kanns auch günstig was bringen. 

Wenn du noch den Spacerturm wegmchst und möglicherweise die Sattelstütze kürzt kannst du vielleicht auch kostenlos was sparen oder die Stütze auf ein passables Gewicht bringen. 
Was hast du Für Shifter? bei meinen XTs konnte ich die Ganganzeigen abbauen, was auch 24 g gebracht hat.
Als Vorbau kannst du ja mal über einen New Ultimate nachdenken, sehr leicht, weiß und nicht teuerer als alle anderen genannten.
Vielleicht war ja schon was dabei, was dir helfen konnte.
Gruß Inox


----------



## bene94 (11. April 2010)

Zu den Sec finde ich nur das: http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/category/test
Ist aber wohl nicht der gemeinte Thread...
Das mit den Problemen hat mir eben auch schon jemand gesagt, darum kamen noch die Attack zur Debatte.

Den Sattel habe ich nur zu Farbzwecken gezeigt. Wenns ein weisser wird werde ich auch noch bei San Marco schauen.
Schläuche will ich keine Superleichten. Habe in dieser Lebenslage schon genug Pech.
Genau, Felgenband geht noch einiges.
Spacer und Leitungen weichen beim ersten Service.
Sind SLX Schalthebel. Wenn ich die abnehme, liegt die Mechanik frei.
New Ultimate habe ich auch schon angeschaut. Denke, das rechnet sich aber nicht mit Gramm/Euro.


----------



## Groudon (11. April 2010)

Bei den SLX kannste auch die Ganganzeige abmontieren. Das Blättchen zum verschließen des Lochs ist "hinten" an der Ganganzeige dran.


----------



## bene94 (11. April 2010)

Gleich mal schauen gehe.

edit: 19g sinds jetzt weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (12. April 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> Zu den Sec finde ich nur das: http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/category/test
> Ist aber wohl nicht der gemeinte Thread...



und genau da klickst du mal oben rechts auf die kommentare.


----------



## bene94 (12. April 2010)

Nach dem ich alles gelesen habe, werden es Attack...


----------



## Raggaman (12. April 2010)

Hi

also bei Selle SLR XP sattel und dem Shimano XTR pedalen kannst du blind zugreifen du wirst nicht entaeuscht.
*
Selle SLR XP*

Der SLR XP ist ein guter sattel wo man gut und gerne lange touren fahren kann, sofern der sattel einem passt!!!, es ist ein XC race sattel daher nicht fuer alle biker gleich gut geignet,vor dem kauf wenn es geht mal probe fahren vom kumpel. Die verarbeitungs quality ist ueberragend fahre den sattel selbst um die 6jahre ohne merkliche alerter erscheiungen, naja nun wird er langsam aber sicher hart...

*Shimano XTR Pedale*

Ich kann nichts zu den XTR pedale selbst nichts sagen, da ich die 520er fahre und die sind somit die guenstigste version und vorallem baugliech von den gezeigten XTR patend, diese pedale besitze ich nun auch um die 6-7jahre. Die lager gehen ok fuer diese preisklasse, wiegen auch angehneme 380gr, aber wenn es dir um totale ersparniss geht dann vielleicht doch XTR oder Crank Brohters die haben aber nicht so eine gute verarbeitung und das eine oder andere pedal soll ja schon mach einem auseiander gefallen sein...

Zurueck zum XTR, die Shimano's haben einen sehr bequemen ein und ausstiegs winkel, die federrate zum ein und aus clicken kann man auch sehr gut fein einstellen, die shimano's sind mit sicherheit nicht die leichtesten auf dem markt aber ich kann behaupten das sie auf jedenfall die sorgenfreisten pedals sind die jahren lagen fahr spass garantieren.

*LRS*

Ich koennte dir die DT 340 Naben ans herz legen, fahre sie 4jahre ohne probleme, relative leicht und vorallem sehr zuverlaessige lager/aufbau. Bei actionsports koennest du dir den LRS aufbauen lassen fuer ca 510euro wie folgt: DT340Disc,Notube alpine Felgen,Sapin CX-Ray Speichen und alu nippel,1525gr. Felgen sind freigegeben bis 110kg ffahrergewicht.


----------



## bene94 (12. April 2010)

Danke für die Ausführliche Antwort.
Beim Sattel habe ich zwar den XP eingefügt, sehe es aber eher auf einen Fibra ab. Denke aber, es besteht kein weltbewegender Unterschied. Qualität ist ja bei Selle Italia verhanden. 

Bei den Pedalen frage ich mich einfach, ob es sich lohnt die XTR zu kaufen, solange es die jetzigen noch tun. Sind ja schließlich nur etwa 60g. Ist bei den anderen schon deutlich mehr oder eben deutlich günstiger.

Der von dir genannte LRS ist mir "etwas" zu teuer. Vorallem für das Gewicht. Die 110kg werde ich denke ich eh nicht brauchen. Die 95kg vom gezeigten würden dicke reichen.

Aber die Frage, die mich im Moment am meisten quält. Welche Farbe soll denn der Sattel haben? Blau wäre wohl etwas teurer, da man das recht selten ist bei Ebay und Co findet. Aber reizen würde es mich schon. Konnte leider nur eine recht "bescheidene" Bildbearbeitung mit Paint machen. Bin da nicht so gewandt.

Mich würde aber noch wunder nehmen, ob es noch ein Wunderteil gibt, dass ein Gewichts/Preis Wunder ist von dem ich nichts weiss.


----------



## InoX (12. April 2010)

Ich würd nen weißen nehmen. Kann mir blau nicht schön vorstellen.


----------



## InoX (12. April 2010)

wie wäre es denn damit? haben wir beides

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fizik-Antares-Te...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item2eac38bd88

Gruß InoX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (12. April 2010)

Hmm, wenn der nicht viel teurer wird.:/
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass der ganz gut aussieht. Das dunkle Blau sieht passend aus.
Sind dann aber halt 175g und teurer wird er bestimmt auch noch.


----------



## InoX (12. April 2010)

War ja nur sone Idee, finde dass es sonst zu viel blau werden würde.


----------



## Raggaman (13. April 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> Bei den Pedalen frage ich mich einfach, ob es sich lohnt die XTR zu kaufen, solange es die jetzigen noch tun. Sind ja schließlich nur etwa 60g. Ist bei den anderen schon deutlich mehr oder eben deutlich günstiger.



Sorry bene94, ich hatte nicht mal gemerkt das du ne teileliste als pdf bereitgestallt hattest, wie ich daraus ersehen konnte hast du ja schon die 520er pedale am bike, wie du ja weist meine meinung uber das 520er ist recht gut,somit spar dir dein geld da XTR auch nicht viel besser ist, meine pedal sind schon alt und sind immer noch tip top, den mehrpreis kannst du in andere parts stecken. 

Was die sattel farbe angeht ich wuerde wie mein vorredner auch zu weis tendieren das es einfach gut aussieht an deinem bike.


----------



## bene94 (19. April 2010)

Vor ein paar Minuten ersteigert: *freu*
*NoTubes ZTR Olympic Novatec X-light Disc 1453g S NEU*

(das Bild wird irgendwie nie richtig angezeigt, darum hänge ich es halt einfach an)

Hätte mein Vater nicht das Passwort von ebay verlegt, währe es ein identischer (paar Gramm schwerer) mit silbernen Nippel geworden.
Bin aber froh, dass es nun schwarze sind.

Kann allerdings dauern, bis ich ihn in den Händen halte. Werde es über einen Kollegen in Deutschland laufen lassen um mir das teure Porto zu sparen.

Ach, weiss einer nebenbei, wie schwer die Schnellspanner von Novatec sind? (Sind incl.)


----------



## bene94 (28. April 2010)

Lustigerweise hat sich herausgestellt, dass der Verkäufer des LRS ganz bei mir in der Nähe wohnt. Darum werde ich ihn morgen abholen gehen. Da es sich um ein Geschäft handelt, werde ich auch gleich mal etwas bei den Sättel schauen.
Mittlerweilen habe ich die neuen Griffe. Heissen zwar nicht Procraft, sind aber wohl Baugleich.
Ach ja, incl. Endstopfen mit 26g gewogen. Die alten hatten 106.


----------



## bene94 (29. April 2010)

Heeey, LRS hat nun schon seine Jungverfahrt hinter sich.









Sattel habe ich auch noch einen gekfaut. Den TT hatten sie nicht in weiss, habe dann halt den XP genommen. Ist zwar schwerer, aber so günstig komme ich nie mehr an so einen Sattel. Das gesparte Geld kann ja dann mal anderweitig investiert werden.


----------



## bene94 (29. April 2010)

Hier könnt ihr das komplette Bike ansehen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434856&page=87

Ach ja, die Novatec Schnellspanner wiegen 102g, der LRS 1459g (Felgenband nun Tesafilm mit geschätzten 10g) und der Sattel 187g.
Komplett ohne Flaschenhalter nun laut TL 9800g. Da können aber noch Sattelstütze, Züge, Gabelschaft gekürzt werden.
Mit Flaschenhalter also etwa 9920g. Muss es aber dann mal wiegen.


----------



## dahmen75 (30. April 2010)

Also ich habe auch vor Jahren mal ein Scott comp racing gekauft und direkt nach dem Kauf eigentlich alles abgebaut und umgebaut. Irgendwie hätte ich dann auch direkt eine Nummer teurer und ab Werk besser konfiguriert kaufen können.

Bei meinem 2. Hardtail/ CD Taurine habe ich dann einfach direkt individuell aufgebaut und dadurch richtig Geld gespart. Ich habe dann noch das Fahrergewicht reduziert (billiger und sehr effektiv).

Ich würde es wieder genauso machen und ansonsten 1.mal das fahren was ich unterm Hintern habe...


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (30. April 2010)

Hallo bene

ein seeeehr schönes Rad hast du da sieht richtig geil aus endlich mal ein "richtiges" Scale und kein Schwarzes Carbon Scale 10 mit 7,XXkg.

Als kleine Tipps hätte ich noch:
-Vorbau tauschen. Von Truvativ den Stylo WC wiegt 135g (weiß nicht was dein jetztiger wiegt)
-Sattelstütze die von KCNC oder ne XLC (zu bekommen bei 4cycles.de)
-Spacerturm weg (wenn nicht schon passiert) hat bei mir 22g gebracht.
-Aufkleber von der gabel und den LRS ab (brachte 2g bei mir)
-wenn du den LO-Hebel nich brauchst, auch weg (brachte bei mir 51g) 
-Wenn die Kette verschlissen ist ne XTR/DA Kette HG93 (i.d.R. 10-15g leichter.)

Viel Spaß mit dem Teil
VG
Marco


----------



## bene94 (30. April 2010)

dahmen75 schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch vor Jahren mal ein Scott comp racing gekauft und direkt nach dem Kauf eigentlich alles abgebaut und umgebaut. Irgendwie hätte ich dann auch direkt eine Nummer teurer und ab Werk besser konfiguriert kaufen können.
> 
> Bei meinem 2. Hardtail/ CD Taurine habe ich dann einfach direkt individuell aufgebaut und dadurch richtig Geld gespart. Ich habe dann noch das Fahrergewicht reduziert (billiger und sehr effektiv).
> 
> Ich würde es wieder genauso machen und ansonsten 1.mal das fahren was ich unterm Hintern habe...


 
Hätte eben nicht einfach ein anderes nehmen können, da das 20 und 10 in Europa ausverkauft war in L.
Und das Gewicht wo ich durch die Laufräder gespart habe, ist mehr wert, als das, bei den teureren Scales.
Zu dem finde ich das blau sehr schön.
Außerdem. So viel habe ich ja gar nicht geändert. Griffe kosten ja fast nix, der LRS war durch die Mehrwertssteuer auch sehr günstig und der Sattel war ja fast schon geschenkt.
Ich hatte aber schon von anfang an vor, etwas daran zu basteln. Habe mir ja auch Werkzeug und alles besorgt, um mit dem selber schrauben zu beginnen.
Das wichtigste finde ich ja, dass ich schon etwas stolz bin auf mein Schatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (30. April 2010)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> Hallo bene
> 
> ein seeeehr schönes Rad hast du da sieht richtig geil aus endlich mal ein "richtiges" Scale und kein Schwarzes Carbon Scale 10 mit 7,XXkg.
> 
> ...


 

Danke!

-Vorbau wiegt 163g. Finde ihn allerdings von der Form vieeel schöner, als den Truvativ.
-Sattelstütze werde ich im Laufe der Zeit wahrscheinlich mal ändern. Dann wahrscheinlich die KCNC. Warum ist die Auswahl so klein bei 34,9.
-Gabelschaft und Leitungen kürzt mir der Händler beim ersten Service.
-Gabel nein, die finde ich passend. LRS wird noch nackisch gemacht.
-So oft wie ich gestern den LO gebraucht habe, muss der fast bleiben.
-"Wenn"...dann sehen wir weiter. Hält die XTR länger als die XT? Die XTR Kasette verschleißt ja schneller.

Werde ich haben!


----------



## -JONAS- (30. April 2010)

Hey,

also finde das Thema hier ziemlich gut  
Du hast ein ziemlich schönes Rad !! Ich finde es ziemlich interessant zu lesen, was du so umbaust.. Was willst du als nächstes ändern ?


Ich baue auch nach und nach mein MTB um, habe aber nicht so eine gute Ausgangsbasis wie du gehabt..
Ich werde demnächst dann auch einen neuen LRS bei meinem Radl einbauen und das wird dann mit der neuen Kassette und Bremsscheiben ~800g sparen


----------



## LostFocus (30. April 2010)

Sattelklemme  deine  wiegt um die 50 gr  da gibst welche unter 10 gr  für ned mal 20 euro.  Ich würde aber  an deiner stelle  den hauptfokus erstmal  auf rotierende Teile  legen da  ist es   find ich am sinnvollsten  anzufangen


----------



## bene94 (30. April 2010)

-JONAS- schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> also finde das Thema hier ziemlich gut
> Du hast ein ziemlich schönes Rad !! Ich finde es ziemlich interessant zu lesen, was du so umbaust.. Was willst du als nächstes ändern ?
> ...


 

Danke. Hmm, was als nächstes kommt, weiss ich noch nicht ganz. Werde es aber nun erst mal ein Weilchen so fahren. Bin schließlich Schüler, da sollte man schon noch auf dem Boden bleiben. Aber die Stütze ist sauschwer. Die hat gute Chancen fliegen zu dürfen.

Meine 600g waren schon beim aus der Tiefgarage fahren deutlich merkbar. Wahrscheinlich größtenteils die LR. Läuft allgemein viel leichter. Deine kommenden 800g wirst du dann nicht mehr missen wollen.


----------



## bene94 (30. April 2010)

LostFocus schrieb:


> Sattelklemme deine wiegt um die 50 gr da gibst welche unter 10 gr für ned mal 20 euro. Ich würde aber an deiner stelle den hauptfokus erstmal auf rotierende Teile legen da ist es find ich am sinnvollsten anzufangen


 

56g hat sie. Aber zeig mir mal eine unter 10g und unter 20 Euro. Allerdings für eine 34,9mm Stütze.


----------



## LostFocus (30. April 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> 56g hat sie. Aber zeig mir mal eine unter 10g und unter 20 Euro. Allerdings für eine 34,9mm Stütze.



Sorry hatte gelesen Schellmass währe 34,9 mm was is den bei einer 34,9er für nen Mass   von der klemme ?   

Als 34,9mm  war die hier gemeint: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a10355/n-light-titan-sattelklemme-schwarz-349mm.html


----------



## Berrrnd (30. April 2010)

38mm


----------



## LostFocus (30. April 2010)

Hab gerade noch was gefunden da dürfte doch bestimmt dein Mass dabei sein oder ?  is aber leider 19gr aber besser wie 56 gr

 http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k391/a15474/sattelklemme-mit-bolzen-silber.html


----------



## dahmen75 (1. Mai 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> ...Ich hatte aber schon von anfang an vor, etwas daran zu basteln. Habe mir ja auch Werkzeug und alles besorgt, um mit dem selber schrauben zu beginnen. Das wichtigste finde ich ja, dass ich schon etwas stolz bin auf mein Schatz.



Dem stimme ich voll zu! Warte mal ab wie viel Spaß es dir erst bereitet ein Rad komplett aufzubauen... Angefangen bei der Suche nach den Teilen bis zur ersten Ausfahrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (1. Mai 2010)

Die Hope Klemme finde ich nicht soo schön. Wenn, hätte dann gerne was filigranes, was sind nahtloser anfügt.

@dahmen: Faszination MTB eben...

Habe noch zwei neue Bilder. Felgenaufkleber sind nun ab. Bilder gibts, wenns Wetter wieder schön ist.










0.o Das tot wirkende Tier auf dem zweiten Bild ist übrigens nur ein Stofftier.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (1. Mai 2010)

Sieht aus wie wenn du durch einen riesen Kuhfladen gefahren wärst. Was da am rad hängt sieht ja zum  :kotz:aus.

Aber dennoch Super schönes Rad 

VG
Marco


----------



## bene94 (1. Mai 2010)

Am Donnerstag bin ich durch Pferdekacke gefahren. Aber das sollte es bei der Regenfahrt heute doch abgewaschen haben!?


----------



## bene94 (2. Mai 2010)

Hatte heute seinen Renneinsatz. Die Reifenwahl hätte allerdings nicht schlechter sein können. War ein "bisschen" schlammig. Bilder folgen...


----------



## -JONAS- (2. Mai 2010)

Und welchen Platz hast du belegt ?


----------



## bene94 (2. Mai 2010)

Weiss ich nicht. Bin gleich nach hause gefahren, da ich völlig durchnässt und dreckig war und gefroren habe.
Außerdem wars für mich nur ne Trainingseinheit, da ich erst kürzlich noch krank war. Und das Training musste ich in letzter Zeit auch hinten anstellen.
Aber hinter mir waren auf jeden Fall noch ein paar (und auch vor mir). Habe halt in den Abfahrten unendlich viel Zeit verloren. Konnte aber immer beim gleichen Anstieg wieder richtig viel Zeit aufholen, da die anderen lieber schieben wollten. Vielleicht kann ich ja mal was reisen wenns trocken ist.
War aber lustig, auch wenn mir solche CC-Strecken nicht liegen. Marathon passt da besser zu mir. Wenn ich mal die Bilder geschickt bekomme, seht ihr warum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (14. Mai 2010)

Muss hier wieder mal was schreiben.
Habe leider nichts neues am Bike, allerdings eine passende neue Brille, für einen Sehbehinderten, wie ich es bin.

Bilder vom Bike gibts übrigens voraussichtlich am Dienstag. War jetzt paar Wochen nur schlechtes Wetter. Ah, die Bilder vom Rennen habe ich immer noch nicht bekommen. Evt. kann ich morgen mal fragen, was denn nun ist.

Ende Juni habe ich Geburtstag, dann gibts wahrscheinlich ne neue Sattelstütze (o.k, wahrscheinlich auch schon bisschen vorher). Muss mich bis dann zwischen den wenigen Möglichkeiten entscheiden.

mfG


----------



## Groudon (15. Mai 2010)

Kann man sich beim Optiker nicht passende Gläser in Sehstärke machen lassen? Ich selber habe keine allzugroße Sehschwäche, aber gestochen scharf sieht doch alles bissl besser aus. ^^

Wollte mir eh ne neue Brille fürs Biken holen und dachte, dass der Optiker da vlt was machen kann?!


----------



## bene94 (15. Mai 2010)

Weiss ich leider nicht genau bescheid. Evt. gibts schon Brillen, bei denen die Gläser direkt geschliffen werden. Allerdings brauchst du da bei Wechselgläser mehrere die passen und das kostet dann halt. Wenn sich jetzt mal die Sehkraft weiter verschlechtert, kann ich einfach einen neuen Clip machen lassen, was nicht so teuer ist.

Habe nun übrigens paar Bilder. Sind leider nicht so scharf...


----------



## Groudon (15. Mai 2010)

wie ich solche Streckenverhältnisse hasse -.-

ist das störend mit dem Innenliegenden Dingern?


----------



## bene94 (15. Mai 2010)

Ich habs auch lieber trocken.

Habe sie heute zum ersten mal 3h getragen. Empfand es nicht als störend (habe auch nicht nebendurch geschaut oder so). Viel mehr war ich glücklich über das scharfe sehen.
Ich denke aber, dass du solch eine doch teure Brille vorher auch testen dürftest.


----------



## bene94 (15. Mai 2010)

Was haltet ihr von der Saso Mekkem Poc?




Soll in 34,9mm und 400mm Länge 205g wiegen und ist günstiger als eine KCNC. Die KCNC ist auch nur bis 80kg zugelassen. Bin zwar doch das ein oder andere Kilo drunter, aber irgendwie hätte ich doch noch etwas mehr Reserven.


----------



## firefighter76 (15. Mai 2010)

hej bene das schöne bike ganz dreckig 
wo bist du den jetzt beim gewicht ?
ich habe bisher nur lenker, schaltung, poplock gegen pushlock (wegen matchmaker) und bremshebel in die carbonvariante getauscht folgen demnächst sattelstütze und vorbau 
gruß firefighter


----------



## bene94 (15. Mai 2010)

Es hat mich gezwungen. Ich wollts nicht dreckig machen.

Rein rechnerisch bin ich mit den schweren Flaschenhaltern bei 9,9kg.

Kannst gerne mal ein Bild von deinem Scale hier zeigen. Die zwei sind ja schließlich sowas wie "Brüder".

"Nur" das, das, das und das getauscht ist gut. ^^


----------



## Markusso (15. Mai 2010)

Hatte die Saso, meine hatte in 400 34.9 202g. Ganz nettes Teil - wemma Carbonlook mag. Meine war oben silbernalufarbig.
Finde aber die KCNC schon noch hübscher und 20g leichter

Kannst Dir gleich den Saso-FH 8G dazu zulegen, wiegt 12g inkl. Aluschrauben und ist auch n bissel adretter als die Eumel...

Sehr schönes Rad insgesamt übrigens!


----------



## bene94 (15. Mai 2010)

Markusso schrieb:


> Hatte die Saso, meine hatte in 400 34.9 202g. Ganz nettes Teil - wemma Carbonlook mag. Meine war oben silbernalufarbig.
> Finde aber die KCNC schon noch hübscher und 20g leichter
> 
> Kannst Dir gleich den Saso-FH 8G dazu zulegen, wiegt 12g inkl. Aluschrauben und ist auch n bissel adretter als die Eumel...
> ...


 

Danke.
Ja, der Carbonlook. Da frage ich mich auch obs passt. Hab aber jetzt ja auch ein ganz kleines bisschen Carbonlook am Sattel.
Aber dass das Gewicht stimmt, ist ja schon mal gut.
Bei der KCNC machen mir eben die 80kg Beschränkung zu schaffen. Da würde immer so ein Gefühl mitfahren...
Die Saso ist ja bis 90kg (oder sogar ohne? Habe ein paar Stützen angeschaut).

Unter Saso-FH 8G kann ich nicht finden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (15. Mai 2010)

hatte ich alles noch liegen bis auf lenker und pushlock das schwerste den laufradsatz muß ich noch ein bischen sparen soll ja auch schön leicht werden das meiste gewicht habe ich aber bei mir eingespart 7kg
foto folgt habe nur welche im originalzustand (fotoalbum)


----------



## bene94 (15. Mai 2010)

Du hast ja jetzt den Vergleich. Was sollst werden beim LRS? Schwarz oder Weiss? ^^

Bei mir kann ich auch noch sparen. Aber bis im Juli sollte ich bei den gewünschten 68-70kg (da war ich letzte Saison) sein. Im Moment sinds noch 75kg. Auf den Fotos (wo ich auch schön fett wirke) sinds 77 oder 78kg. Als ich aus dem Winter kam, warens noch mehr. Der Winter war einfach zu lange.


----------



## firefighter76 (15. Mai 2010)

wollte die optik beibehalten 

hatte vor 4 jahren einen unfall und mußte ca 1 jahr pausieren was mein gewicht auf 98kg gebracht hat bin momentan bei 85kg wo aber noch 2; 3kg gehen die letzten 7kg hab ich im langen winter im studio abgebaut


----------



## bene94 (15. Mai 2010)

Dann nimmst du aber 20g mehr in Kauf.^^

Wenn du 7 geschafft hast, sind 3 weitere keine Sache.
Ich sag mir ja immer, dass ich dem Bike gerecht werden muss.


----------



## Markusso (16. Mai 2010)

Der 9g ist auch OK, ein Gramm schwerer, und minimal weniger hübsch, da steiler. (Hab ich am RR, ist OK!):

http://cgi.ebay.de/Saso-Mekkem-BOT-...ewItem&pt=Fahrrad_Zubehör&hash=item1e5baf515c


----------



## bene94 (16. Mai 2010)

Flaschenhalter wollte ich auch schon leichtere. Aber ob mans glaubt oder nicht. Ich habe das gesamte www auf den Kopf gestellt und keinen leichten Flachenhalter in weiss gefunden.


----------



## Markusso (17. Mai 2010)

Lackieren?


----------



## bene94 (17. Mai 2010)

Nö, den Aufwand finde ich nicht gerechtfertigt. 
Habe mir aber überlegt, dass es doch ganz gut aussehen würde mit der Saso-Stütze und den Carbonflaschenhaltern. Dann wäre diese nämlich nicht mehr so alleine. Habe ja eigentlich immer noch Bremsen, Gabel, Sattel und teil des Rahmens in weiss. 

Würde eure Meinung (die ich übrigens sehr schätze) noch gerne hören.


----------



## Ransom racer (17. Mai 2010)

Schönes neues Bike hast du da gekauft!! Wieder ein Hardtail!!

Flaschenhalter finde ich ganz schön, Stütze ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (17. Mai 2010)

Danke! Das Spark hat mir nicht wirklich gelegen. Bin wohl noch zu jung, um Fully zu fahren.

Dein Ransom bekommt mir doch sehr bekannt vor! Die gebrochene (Alu )Schwinge, jetzt ist alles klar! 
Aber hattest du schon immer weisse LR?


----------



## Ransom racer (17. Mai 2010)

Nein lrs hab ich erst seit diesem Winter, Rest ist auch nicht mehr wie auf den Bildern, es wurde wieder um einiges leichter: (Schwinge)Ja Alu halt!!


----------



## bene94 (17. Mai 2010)

Welcher ist das und wie viel wiegt der?
Was wiegts denn gesamt im Moment? Und habe ich dich am Donnerstag vor zwei oder drei Wochen nicht mit einem Genius gesehen?


----------



## Ransom racer (17. Mai 2010)

Sind Dt swiss ex 1750= 1750 Gramm (ist ein enduro lrs)
komplett denke ich unter 14kg (leider nur mit Personenwaage gewogen) schwankt zwischen 13.5 und 14kg.

ja hab mal das Genius rc probiert, das ging ab!! wen du sonst das ransom gewohnt bist


----------



## bene94 (17. Mai 2010)

Ist ja doch recht leicht für so viel Federweg. Immer noch die absenkbare Sattelstütze drann?

Blöd, dass ich mir was noch schnelleres gewohnt bin.


----------



## Ransom racer (17. Mai 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> Ist ja doch recht leicht für so viel Federweg. Immer noch die absenkbare Sattelstütze drann?
> 
> Blöd, dass ich mir was noch schnelleres gewohnt bin.



Sattelstütze Nein. 
das rc sol laut Hubi auch nur etwas über 10kg wiegen, ist auf jedenfall sehr leicht mit 100mm Federweg vorne und 90mm hinten.mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (17. Mai 2010)

10kg ist schon ein recht gutes Gewicht. Hätte doch eher so gegen 11kg-11,5kg geschätzt. Es hat ja auch schon seine Jahre auf dem Buckel.


----------



## Markusso (17. Mai 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> Blöd, dass ich mir was noch schnelleres gewohnt bin.



Tja, so ist das. Meine persönliche Faustformel: 1kg leichter= doppelter Fahrspaß... Mein Spark hat 9,60, mein Zweitbike 12,47kg - mal rechnen, wieviel mehr Spaß macht das Spark? Ich bin da alt genug dafür...


----------



## Ransom racer (17. Mai 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> 10kg ist schon ein recht gutes Gewicht. Hätte doch eher so gegen 11kg-11,5kg geschätzt. Es hat ja auch schon seine Jahre auf dem Buckel.




Kann natürlich auch sein, er meinte mal so um die 10kg, vielleicht irre ich mich auch.

he also dann wieder mal bis Donnerstag??


----------



## bene94 (17. Mai 2010)

Klar, weiss nur noch nicht welcher. Bei Regen fahre ich doch lieber alleine.


----------



## Ransom racer (17. Mai 2010)

Markusso schrieb:


> Tja, so ist das. Meine persönliche Faustformel: 1kg leichter= doppelter Fahrspaß... Mein Spark hat 9,60, mein Zweitbike 12,47kg - mal rechnen, wieviel mehr Spaß macht das Spark? Ich bin da alt genug dafür...



Bergab und auf Verblockten trails das Ransom aber deutlich mehr!!


----------



## bene94 (17. Mai 2010)

Markusso schrieb:


> Tja, so ist das. Meine persönliche Faustformel: 1kg leichter= doppelter Fahrspaß... Mein Spark hat 9,60, mein Zweitbike 12,47kg - mal rechnen, wieviel mehr Spaß macht das Spark? Ich bin da alt genug dafür...


 
Weiss zwar nicht, was dein Zweitbike ist, aber du musst noch beachten, das es sich um ein Spark handelt.


----------



## Markusso (17. Mai 2010)

Richtig. Allerdings macht das AM mit 150/140mm bei schlechten Bedingungen (Herbst, Schlamm,...) tatsächlich mehr Laune: wegen der Fat Alberts die da drauf sind. Am Spark fahr ich Racing Ralphs, also ein Schönwetterbeik. 
Die Federung (trotz nominell 2-2,5cm weniger bei 130/115mm) ist beim Spark aufgrund besserer Komponenten trotzdem besser, auch bergab! 
Bei ultraverblockt würd ich aber dann auch das Ransom vorziehen!


----------



## bene94 (18. Mai 2010)

Hab die Saso. Für 32 Euro hab ich eine neue ersteigert.
Freue mich schon riesig, kann jetzt endlich den Sattel weit genug nach vorne bringen.


----------



## Markusso (19. Mai 2010)

Na, das war ein Schnäppchen. Meine gebrauchte war damals 60 wert. 
Und ne gute Sitzposition ist erst recht was wert...!


----------



## bene94 (19. Mai 2010)

Markusso schrieb:


> Na, das war ein Schnäppchen. Meine gebrauchte war damals 60 wert.
> Und ne gute Sitzposition ist erst recht was wert...!


 

Habs fast gedacht, dass es ein Schnäppchen wird, so wie der Verkäufer ihn eingestellt hat. Vorallem hatte er nach 6 von 7 Tagen ein Gebot von 1 Euro.

Mal so neben bei:
http://cgi.ebay.ch/Elite-Patao-66-Gold-Plated-24kt-Flaschenhalter-/290401227899?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Fahrrad_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item439d43147b
Kann man auf richtig dicke Hose machen!

edit: Habe einen Carbon Flaschenhalter gefunden, der zum Teil weiss ist (ist doch weiss?):
http://cgi.ebay.ch/ELITE-Flaschenha...ewItem&pt=Fahrrad_Zubehör&hash=item2a043f42ec
Leider ist der mir keine 55 Euro wert. 

Warum finde ich jetzt plötzlich welche in weiss? 
http://cgi.ebay.ch/Bontrager-Race-X...ewItem&pt=Fahrrad_Zubehör&hash=item1e5bacb96f
Ist allerdings auch zu teuer, für das was ich bekommen würde. Vorallem ist er mir zu aufdringlich.

Noch einer. Was habe ich denn vorher falsch gemacht? 
http://cgi.ebay.ch/CYXS-Carbon-Flas...ewItem&pt=Fahrrad_Zubehör&hash=item4837f6a589
Leider zu hässlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusso (20. Mai 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> Habs fast gedacht, dass es ein Schnäppchen wird, so wie der Verkäufer ihn eingestellt hat. Vorallem hatte er nach 6 von 7 Tagen ein Gebot von 1 Euro.
> 
> Mal so neben bei:
> http://cgi.ebay.ch/Elite-Patao-66-Gold-Plated-24kt-Flaschenhalter-/290401227899?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Fahrrad_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item439d43147b
> Kann man auf richtig dicke Hose machen!


----------



## bene94 (9. Juni 2010)

Muss hier wieder mal was schreiben.
Bei der Stütze gibts leider Probleme. Der Verkäufer hat die Einzahlung übersehen, also hat sich das jetzt mal gaaanz lange hinausgezögert. Neues Problem, sie sitzt auf der Post fest. Ich sage dann Bescheid, falls sie in diesem Leben noch kommen sollte.

Aber was neues hab ich. Da ich beim RoRo förmlich zusehen konnte, wie er verschleißt, hab ich ihn noch rechtzeitig gegen einen RaRa getauscht. Habe eigentlich mir etwas mehr Gewicht gerechnet, aber er brachte tatsächlich 6g weniger auf die Waage, als der RoRo in gleicher Größe (2.1). Nämlich 418g.


----------



## Markusso (9. Juni 2010)

Ja, solche gibts. Hab ich auch drauf. Frage mich, ob man da aber an Pannensicherheit einbüßt, im Vergleich zu einem 450g oder 470g...?
Der Knaller ist der RaRa da eh nicht, aber OK.


----------



## bene94 (9. Juni 2010)

Der RoRo ist ja auch nicht gerade pannensicher und hat auch gehalten.
Ich hätte sogar lieber einen mit 450g, da das Mehr an Gummi ja eh verschleißt. Hab mir den 418g nicht ausgesucht.


----------



## Markusso (9. Juni 2010)

Meinst Du, dass das "Mehr an Gummi" in den Stollen steckt? Bin mir nicht sicher, hab 450g-er auf Vorrat im Keller liegen, die sehen auch nicht anders aus...


----------



## bene94 (9. Juni 2010)

Keine Ahnung, aber irgendwo muss ja das Gewicht versteckt sein. 
Hoffe einfach, es wurde nicht an der Karkasse gespart.


----------



## firefighter76 (28. Juni 2010)

hier mal mein bike im aktuellen aufbau ist aber noch nicht fertig


----------



## LostFocus (29. Juni 2010)

wenigstens ahast du schon mal die hässliche slx kurbel gegen  eine Xt getauscht weiter so, Gefällt


----------



## bene94 (30. Juni 2010)

Sehr schön!
Was ist denn noch alles geplant?

Die SLX-Kurbel finde ich persönlich eigentlich ganz ansehnlich.
Aber 2011 wird sie, sobald ich mal zu viel Geld habe einer neuen weichen. Ist allerdings riskant eine der neuen Sram zu verbauen, solange noch Shimano an der Schaltung verbaut ist. Sonst hält mich plötzlich noch die Stile-Polizei an.

Ach, die UPS ist leider echt zu doof, die Stütze an eine vorgegebene Adresse zu liefern. Erst finden sie das Haus nicht (in einem kleinen Dorf, das Haus ist alleinstehend!!!). Dann war jetzt "angeblich" nie jemand zu hause. Nein, echt! Langsam wirds mit zu blöd!

Aber was gutes kann ich euch auch berichten. Sonntag steht ein Rennen an, also bringe ich es heute noch zum Händler, der mir Leitungen und Gabelschaft kürzen soll. Ich hängs dann bei ihm auch gleich an die Waage.

Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusso (30. Juni 2010)

Und, wieviel wiegts? 
Ne genaue Waage ghört fei zur Grundausstattung eines Bikeschraubers...!   ;-)


----------



## firefighter76 (30. Juni 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> Was ist denn noch alles geplant?
> 
> Die SLX-Kurbel finde ich persönlich eigentlich ganz ansehnlich.
> ...



geplant ist noch Sattelstütze, Vorbau eventuell Sattel und Laufräder (hab ich momentan kein Geld für). Schaltzughüllen und Bremsleitungen kürzen und halt so Kleinteile Schrauben in Alu oder Titan jeh nach belastung.

Mit UPS das kenne ich auch Tag1 der standart Zettel (wir haben sie nicht blablabla) Tag2 kein Zettel Tag3 Zwei Zettel und der hinweis ware geht zurück an absender oder rufen sie teure 0190 an was ich dann machen mußte wollte die Ware ja haben (ja können sie abhohlen aber nur am um(wenn jeder normale mensch arbeitet) in unserer Filiale) einmal quer durch die ganze Stadt später anfangen zu arbeiten usw nur wegen dehnen


----------



## bene94 (30. Juni 2010)

Hab das Gewicht. Traue mich aber fast nicht es zu nennen. Irgendwo muss in der Teileliste ein Fehler sein. Es sind doch tatsächlich (noch mit ungekürztem Schaft, Leitungen) 10,06kg.


----------



## Markusso (30. Juni 2010)

Siehst, dann biste hier einer, der mal das tatsächliche Gewicht angibt. Andere nennen das gewicht automatisch ohne ihre barends, hörnchen, flaschenhalter etc., manche rechnen ihr gewicht utopisch aufgrund der herstellerangabe aus, daher dann teilweise die astronomisch niedrigen zahlen. 

Aber es geht fei schon noch was: hab mein spark mit 130er forke und standard-teilen mit RaRa kompletti mit allem bei exakt 9,60, da kriegste das scale unter 9!


----------



## bene94 (30. Juni 2010)

Weil die Stütze ja nicht kommt, habe ich aber noch paar Bildchen für euch. Das Rennen heisst übrigens go4it, wo wir mit einem Jugendteam mitfahren werden. Normalerweise wäre mir das Renne ja egal, aber der schlechteste im Team bekommt die Schuld, wenns schlecht läuft. Morgen werden Bilder vom Team gemacht. Mal schauen ob die den Thread noch etwas bunter machen können.

Also, die Bilder.
1.: Da das Bike schwerer ist, als gedacht, muss ich anders nachhelfen.
2.: Brauch ich bei meinem Glück so wie so. Wahrscheinlich noch beide.
3.: Wer später bremst, ist länger schnell. Und für optimale Verbzögerung brauche ich Grip am Bremshebel. Natürlich von Scott.
4.: Kleidung von meinem Lieblingshändler. Super Preis/Leistung. Ist übrigens auch unser kleiner Sponsor am Sonntag.

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## bene94 (30. Juni 2010)

Markusso schrieb:


> Siehst, dann biste hier einer, der mal das tatsächliche Gewicht angibt. Andere nennen das gewicht automatisch ohne ihre barends, hörnchen, flaschenhalter etc., manche rechnen ihr gewicht utopisch aufgrund der herstellerangabe aus, daher dann teilweise die astronomisch niedrigen zahlen.
> 
> Aber es geht fei schon noch was: hab mein spark mit 130er forke und standard-teilen mit RaRa kompletti mit allem bei exakt 9,60, da kriegste das scale unter 9!


 
Ja, die 9kg sind schön. Die Investition eher weniger.
Wenns unter 10 ist, bin ich mal zufrieden. Wird ja immer etwas gemacht. Wer weiss, vielleicht gewinne ich ja mal im Lotte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (2. Juli 2010)

Hab mal kurz zwei Bilder gemacht mit dem gekürzten Gabelschaft. Leider nur Handypics...

Schönes Wochenende allen! Nutzt das Wetter, der Winter wird wieder kommen.

edit: Die Sattelsütze...naja, die will nicht kommen. Werde mal schauen, ob sie in der Lage sind, sie halt direkt zu mir zu schicken. Ich behalte meine Gedanken über die UPS mal lieber für mich...


----------



## Markusso (3. Juli 2010)

schönschön - und ne krasse sitzposition... 
aber die flaschenhalter müssen endlich weg!


----------



## bene94 (3. Juli 2010)

Danke. 
Meinst du weils recht lang ist, oder warum?
Die neue Stütze wäre ja dann ohne Versatz.


Klar, kauf mit zwei neue, dann sind die jetzigen weg.
Werden sicher mal weichen. Das Weiss ist auch schon an einigen Stellen etwas abgesplittert oder von der Flasche abgeschliffen.


----------



## Groudon (3. Juli 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> Danke.
> Meinst du weils recht lang ist, oder warum?
> Die neue Stütze wäre ja dann ohne Versatz.


 
Und du meinst, dass die Sitzposition dann noch hinhaut? Da ist der Sattel dann sicher weit hinten...


----------



## bene94 (3. Juli 2010)

Ich meine, dass mit der neuen Stütze das Lot des Knies durch die Pedalachse geht, was im Moment nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Groudon (3. Juli 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass mit der neuen Stütze das Lot des Knies durch die Pedalachse geht, was im Moment nicht der Fall ist.


 

Wieso schiebst du dann den Sattel nicht erstmal weiter vor/hinter? Muss er denn weiter vor?


----------



## bene94 (3. Juli 2010)

Ja, er muss weiter nach vorne. Aber ich habe den Sattel schon so weit hinten geklemmt wie von Selle Italia erlaubt. Hat ja eine Grenze auf dem Gestell.


----------



## Groudon (3. Juli 2010)

achso

naja - ich habe ne grköpfte Thomson und hab den Sattel auch weiter hinten als man "eigentlich" darf - mein Trainer sagte, er hat das fast an allen seinen Rädern gemacht und bis da was bricht (ist ja Titan beim SLR), da bricht dir die Stütze oder so


----------



## bene94 (3. Juli 2010)

Will da aber lieber nichts riskieren (habe auch einen normalen XP und kein TT). Aber eigentlich sollte die Stütze auch schon seit Wochen am Rad sein!
Aber wenn ich jetzt eine andere bestelle, dann ist sie sicher am nächsten Tag bei mir. So läuft das doch immer ab.


----------



## Groudon (3. Juli 2010)

welche haste denn bestellt? und wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (3. Juli 2010)

Saso bei ebay. Es ist aber der Versender, nicht der Verkäufer der Probleme macht.






Hatte eigentlich vor noch zwei Carbonfh von Saso dort zu kaufen, wenn ich mal Lust habe Geld auszugeben, aber ich schaue mich lieber wo anders um.

Anfags dachte ich, ich habe alles richtig gemacht, da ich sie für rund 30 Euro ersteigert habe und das neu.


----------



## Groudon (3. Juli 2010)

Die ist ja voll kurz. xD

Ich brauche bei mir mindestens eine 410er. xD


----------



## bene94 (3. Juli 2010)

Habe irgendein Bild genommen. Meine ist eine 34,9mm und 400mm lang.


----------



## LostFocus (3. Juli 2010)

Dann hast du sie aber wohl Günstig bekommen da kannsde nix sagen.
Bis wieviel Kg is die zugelassen ?


----------



## bene94 (3. Juli 2010)

Habe nirgends etwas was von einem Gewichtslimit gelesen. Denke, sie wird also bis 100kg oder sogar noch mehr zugelassen sein.


----------



## bene94 (16. Juli 2010)

Unglaublich, die Stütze ist gekommen. Bilder werden folgen. Habe im Moment nebenbei noch Probleme mit der Hinterradnabe und fast keine Zeit.
Gewicht ist: Alt: 292g Neu: 204g bei 34,9mm/400mm. Könnte da noch paar cm kürzen.


----------



## bene94 (18. Juli 2010)

(es ist noch nichts eingestellt!)

Damit dürfte die 10kg-Marke gefallen sein. Bilder der Stütze auf der Waage folgen. Sind leider auf dem Handy meines Bruders.


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Juli 2010)

verstellst du deine sattelstütze des öfteren, oder warum hast du den schweren schnellspanner da dran?


----------



## bene94 (18. Juli 2010)

Der ist dran, weil ich noch nichts passendes gefunden habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (20. Juli 2010)

- Tune Würger Skyline 6g, allerdings 65,
- Vorbau Ritchey WCS wet white
- Flaschenhalter Tune Wasserträger 8g, halt Carbonoptik, hab ich noch übrig incl. dazugehöriger Flaschen

Bild von meinem kommt noch.

Weißt du, was der originale LRS wog? DT Swiss XM30.

So langsam wird jedes Gramm teurer.

Gruß, Dietmar
www.dorgas.de


----------



## bene94 (20. Juli 2010)

-Würde ich 65 Euro für ne Sattelklemme ausgeben, wäre wohl schon längst eine dran.
-Habe ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht. Habe einen neuen Patienten bekommen. Darum muss das Scale mal für ein Weilchen so gefahren werden, wie es ist.
-Ist halt blöd, dass man die dafür vorgesehenen Flaschen braucht.

Bin gespannt!

firefighter76 hat ihn mit 1866g gewogen, meinte ich. Als ein ganz schöner Brocken.


----------



## Markusso (20. Juli 2010)

s.u.


----------



## Markusso (20. Juli 2010)

bene94 schrieb:


> -Ist halt blöd, dass man die dafür vorgesehenen Flaschen braucht.


 

Stimmt. Und die sehen besch... aus in gelb und verklemmen sich auch noch. --> also doch Saso 8G --> sieht besser aus und geht perfekt mit Standardflaschen (12g mit Schrauben)


----------



## InoX (20. Juli 2010)

Warum hast du die SLX Kurbel wieder dran? bist du sicher dass du dann schon unter 10 bist?
Gruß InoX


----------



## firefighter76 (20. Juli 2010)

hier die hab ich montiert war an meinem liteville dran nur da brauche eine mit schnellspanner http://cgi.ebay.de/Liteville-Sattel...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4aa2fc22ca


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (20. Juli 2010)

InoX schrieb:


> Warum hast du die SLX Kurbel wieder dran? bist du sicher dass du dann schon unter 10 bist?
> Gruß InoX


 
Meinst du mich?
Wenn ja, ich hatte schon immer eine SLX dran.


----------



## bene94 (20. Juli 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> hier die hab ich montiert war an meinem liteville dran nur da brauche eine mit schnellspanner http://cgi.ebay.de/Liteville-Sattel...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4aa2fc22ca


 
Danke, werde ich im Auge behalten!


----------



## InoX (20. Juli 2010)

Ah sry, ich dachte das Bike von Firefighter wäre deins, weil das ja auch dein threat ist. hatte vergessen dass er mit eingestiegen ist.

Ich werde mir wohl den Saso bestellen, den gibts inner Bucht für 20 Euro. Ist glaube ich unschlagbar

Grüße InoX


----------



## LH_DJ (20. Juli 2010)

Ok, hier meins:





Hab schon vom Händler SLX gegen XT/XTR Mix tauschen lassen, Flatbar gegen Riserbar. Danach selbst anderen Vorbau, andere Griffe, andere Stütze ( div. Carbon ging nicht weil die keine Kröpfung haben), Ritchey WCS V4 Pedal (Lager..naja, aber Gewicht und Optik!!!), anderen Sattel, Lockout weg, leichtere Schläuche, anderes Felgenband, Aufkleber ab, zwischenzeitlich mal ne RR-Kassette und nen Carbonsattel. Anfangsgewicht war 10,2kg, aktuell weiß ich noch nicht. Bisher 1700km ohne Probleme incl. Renneinsatz.
Ich bastel weiter.....

Dietmar
www.dorgas.de


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Juli 2010)

ich weiss ja nicht wo du gesucht hast, aber satzelstützen mit kröpfung aus carbon gibts doch.


----------



## Markusso (20. Juli 2010)

zB die WCS, 235g bei 400mm


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Juli 2010)

oder 3T dorico ltd.


----------



## LH_DJ (26. Juli 2010)

So, geschafft.* 9,86kg *. Und noch riesig Potential beim LRS. Hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht alles abzubauen: DT Swiss XM30 = 1920gr. Da ist locker ein halbes Kilo drin, kostet allerdings. Über kurz oder lang wird da wohl was passieren......

Dietmar
www.dorgas.de


----------



## Markusso (28. Juli 2010)

Deswegen fährstn Scale...


----------



## firefighter76 (28. Juli 2010)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> So, geschafft.* 9,86kg *. Und noch riesig Potential beim LRS. Hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht alles abzubauen: DT Swiss XM30 = 1920gr. Da ist locker ein halbes Kilo drin, kostet allerdings. Über kurz oder lang wird da wohl was passieren......
> 
> Dietmar
> www.dorgas.de



die mühe hättest du dir sparen können schaust du hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=455890 post nero uno und dann den link aufmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (22. September 2010)

Ist ja etwas Zeit vergangen seit dem letzten Eintrag, habe diese wie folgt genutzt:





*9,38kg* , weniger geht immer, aber ich glaube es reicht jetzt. Geld ist schon lange alle.

Gruß
Dietmar 
www.dorgas.de


----------



## Deleted 124102 (22. September 2010)

Schönes Scale.
Die farbe gefällt mir besonders.

Nur,........ blaue kette........
Mach noch die Gelben Ventilkäppchen ab, zumal Französische Ventile eh keine Kappen brauchen.
Dazu gleich die Ventilringe, damit du auch rechtzeitig siehst wenn mal ein Schlauch wandert.

Riser an nem  Scale?
Mit nem gescheiten Flat sparst du nochmal ca 100g.

Die Bremse passt super, vorallem mit den scheiben.


----------



## InoX (23. September 2010)

Nur dass die Scheiben nichts taugen, weil man mit Luft nicht wirklich bremsen kann 

Keine Sorge die blaue Kette hat bestimmt ziemlich schnell ne normale Kettenfarbe ^^

@LH DJ: Ist der Sattel für dich bequem? Was wiegt deiner genau?

Gruß InoX


----------



## Deleted 124102 (24. September 2010)

Also im Vergleich zu den original R1 scheiben sind sie besser und ich habe damit eine sehr gute Bremswirkung.
Ich kann deine Erfahrung nicht nachvollziehen, oder beruht dies auf Theorie?


----------



## InoX (24. September 2010)

Nein ich bin sie schon selber gefahren und war mehr als ängstlich 
Die Bremsen haben gequalmt und das obwohl sie nicht mal eine anständige Bremsleistung erziehlt hatten. Ich hatte auch extra auf die empfohlenen Metallbeläge gewechselt, was sich in einer extremen Lärmentwicklung bemerkbar machte. Einbremsen half alles nichts. Ich habe sie dann wieder runter geschmissen und mir die Shimano-Scheiben wieder aufgezogen.

Bin kein Freund von Theorie 

InoX


----------



## Markusso (24. September 2010)

Hab die Scheiben längere Zeit getestet, auf vers. Rädern, mit vers. Bremsen, und ich finde HINTEN macht die nen sehr guten Job...! Natürlich wuird sie schneller heiß , aber sie kühlt auch schneller ab...
Ruckelt hinten deutlich weniger als die olle Ashima (bis gar nicht), geht sogar mit organ. Belägen. Vorne hatte ich aber auch immer Bedenken, außerdem hat sie da immer stark gestottert... Finde da die R1 aber deutlich besser. 
Aber die Alligator schauen auch sackcool aus...!


----------



## Deleted 124102 (24. September 2010)

Ich hatte sie als erstes ohne Probleme auf einer SLX bremse.
Dann hab ich auf die ORO gewechselt und es hat mit Alligator belägen gestottert wie blöd.
Jetzt hab ich die ORO ne ganze weile mit R1 scheiben gefahren.
In der Zwischenzeit hab ich auf Koolstop Beläge gewechselt und wollte den Windcuttern nochmal ne Chance geben weil sie einfach super aussehen und komischerweise rubbelt Nichts.
Sie bremsen sehr ruhig und stärker als die R1.

Die scheiben sind schon ein seltsames Phänomen


----------



## LH_DJ (25. September 2010)

InoX schrieb:


> Nur dass die Scheiben nichts taugen, weil man mit Luft nicht wirklich bremsen kann
> 
> Keine Sorge die blaue Kette hat bestimmt ziemlich schnell ne normale Kettenfarbe ^^
> 
> ...



Scheiben bremsen wirklich schlechter, aber für den Einsatzzweck reichts.
Kette bleibt blau, bin da sehr reinlich.
Sattel passt mir, wiegt 125g, scheuert aber die Nähte an der Hose auf und fliegt deshalb wieder raus.

Dietmar
www.dorgas.de


----------



## bene94 (3. August 2011)

Habe einen Umbau für mein Scale geplant. Die Komplette Gruppe + die leidige Bremse fliegt. Gekauft ist das Zeugs. Nur uusammenbauen muss ich noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markusso (3. August 2011)

bene, Du hier?


----------



## bene94 (3. August 2011)

Wie?


----------



## Markusso (4. August 2011)

Ich meinte: Schon lange nix mehr gehört in dem Thread...


----------



## bene94 (4. August 2011)

Hat sich leider auch schon lange nichts mehr getan.
Habe nun mal das meiste montiert. Muss eifach noch alles einstellen und Leitungen kürzen. Brauche leider noch das passende Zubehör um die Bremsleitung zu kürzen (kann da jemand was empfehlen?). Und ob mans glaubt oder nicht. Es scheint keinen Händler auf dieser Welt zu geben, der Shimano Bremsscheiben in 6-Loch an Lager hat!?


----------



## firefighter76 (4. August 2011)

ein scharfes teppichmesser und eine harte unterlage oder ein sau teures spezialwerkzeug 
aber was ist den an der bremse so schlecht habe bei meiner keine probleme


----------



## bene94 (4. August 2011)

Was brauch ich denn sonst no zum späteren Entlüften (das ich nach dem
Kürzen machen MUSS?).
Die Bremse war erst undicht, hatte nie einen Druckpunkt und ihren Dienst am BlackForest dann total aufgegeben. 
Bin dort sagen wegen des komletten Bremsversagens gestürzt. Dann hatte ich die Nase komplett voll. Jetzt kommt was (hoffentlich) sorgloses von Shimano zum Einsatz. 
Optisch entspricht die neue  XT auf jede Fall mein Geschmack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (4. August 2011)

Was brauch ich denn sonst no zum späteren Entlüften (das ich nach dem
Kürzen machen MUSS?).
Die Bremse war erst undicht, hatte nie einen Druckpunkt und ihren Dienst am BlackForest dann total aufgegeben. 
Bin dort sogar wegen des komletten Bremsversagens gestürzt. Dann hatte ich die Nase komplett voll. Jetzt kommt was (hoffentlich) sorgloses von Shimano zum Einsatz. 
Optisch entspricht die neue  XT auf jede Fall meinem Geschmack.


----------



## firefighter76 (5. August 2011)

du brauchst eine neue olive und einen neuen stift pro leitung und schimano bremsöl wie das bei dem aktuellen model geht kann ich dir auch nicht sagen aber schau mal bei www.paul-lange.de


----------



## bene94 (5. August 2011)

Stifte + Oliven waren dabei, also brauch ich nur noch das Öl. Habe irgendwo gelesen, dass man je nach dem nicht einmal Entlüften muss nach dem Kürzen?
Und langt ein Tepichmesser um die Leitung zu kürzen? Die Schaltzughüllen bekomme ich auch nicht ordentlich durchgeschnitten. 
Kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass ein Tepichmesser da durchkommt?

Aber hier mal zwei Handybilder ausm Keller. Dem aufmerksamen Beobachter wird das fehlen der Bremsscheiben auffallen.










Warum ich eine silberne Kurbel verbaut habe und der Vorbau plötzlich so "unschön" steht, sage ich später dann noch. Muss jetzt erstmal was für die Beinchen tun.


----------



## firefighter76 (5. August 2011)

ja die bremsleitungen bekommst du so durch wenn es kein stahlflex ist sind nicht metallverstärkt wie schaltzüge 
die kurbel schaut ja mal lecker aus welche übersetzung hast du drauf?


----------



## bene94 (5. August 2011)

Danke für die Hilfe! Montag sollten die Scheiben und Adpater dann eintreffen. 

Die silberne habe ich gewählt, weil 1. die schwarze nur in 3-fach da war und 2. die silberne eifach wertiger und "edler" wirkt. Wenn es die Schwarze in 2-fach gegeben hätte, wäre es vielleicht trozdem die geworden. Bereue es aber nicht, die silberne genommen zu haben. Eher bin ich sogar froh, die silberne genommen zu haben. 

Kurbel ist 40/28 und Kassette 11-34.


----------



## Markusso (6. August 2011)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> ja die bremsleitungen bekommst du so durch wenn es kein stahlflex ist



Das Teppichmesser geht auch durch die Stahlflexleitungen - hab das schon bei meinem R1 praktiziert...!


----------



## firefighter76 (6. August 2011)

bei meiner nicht habe mir damit einen leitungsschneider versaut da sind teppichmesserklingen drin


----------



## bene94 (6. August 2011)

Habe jetzt alle Leitungen und Zughüllen gekürzt. Entlüften der Bremse ist nicht nötig. Die fühlt sich beim Betätigen genau so an wie zuvor. 
Aber die Zughüllen...die haben mich in den Wahnsinn getrieben. Die kein Seitenschneider hat die anständig durchbekommen. Mit ner Eisensäge gings dann. Aber warum  müssen die Schaltzüge so stark geschützt werden und die Bremsleitung ist so eifach zu zerschneiden? Die Schaltzüge waren auch zäh. Wollten eifach nicht schön abgetrennt werden. 
Aber jetzt ist es geschafft. Nur noch Schaltung einstellen und auf die Bremsscheiben warten.


----------



## firefighter76 (7. August 2011)

wegen der kraftübertragung vom hebel zum schaltwerk damit die zughüllen nicht zusammenstauchen gibt es extra zughüllenschneider für solltest du dier mal zulegen geht ganz einfach damit 
http://www.bike-components.de/shop/cat/c576_Schaltungen.html


----------



## bene94 (8. August 2011)

Bei der VB passt alles, aber bei der HB muss ich wohl mit Unterlegscheiben nachhelfen. Die Scheibe schleift unten am Bremssattel, wo die Scheibe durchlaufen sollte. Der Bremssatel muss also weiter nach oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bene94 (8. August 2011)

Die Bremse läuft nun vorne und hinten. Nur ganz wenig schleift es noch. 
Übrigens: Wie ich heute feststellen durfte habe ich so einen Zughüllen-Schneider rumliegen gehabt. Geht ganz eifach damit...


----------



## InoX (9. August 2011)

hehe, das ist auch mal schön. Ich kenne mein Werkzeug


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (9. August 2011)

Ist schön geworden. Die neue XT gefällt

Hast du denn mal geschaut wieveil an Gewicht die Umbauaktion gebracht hat ?
Du schreibst dass das Ausgangsgewicht bei ~10,6 liegt und du die 9,xx knacken willst. 700g sollten doch schon unten sein oder ?

VG
marco


----------



## bene94 (9. August 2011)

Also die 10kg hatte ich schon vorher geschafft. Habe aber kein Protokoll geführt. Darum kann ich nur erahnen was es wiegt. Auf der Personenwage schwankt es zwischen 9,7 und 9,8kg wie auf dem Foto.


----------



## Hamburger Jung (9. August 2011)

100gramm sind bei den Pedalen nochmal locker drin! ?


----------



## bene94 (9. August 2011)

Pedalen (375g) , Lenker, Vorbau, Schläuche, Lockout weg, leichtere Bremse und die 8 wäre vor dem Komma. Aber das macht mich alles auch nicht schneller und wohler würde ich mich dadurch auch nicht fühlen. 
Solange alles noch funktioniert wirds bleiben. Nur der Vorbau wird über kurz oder lang weichen aus bereits genanntem Grund.


----------



## bene94 (7. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Da ich diese Saison mit Poison unterwegs sein darf, muss ich mein Scott (Scott Scale 30 mit der neuen XT komplett und Novatec/ZTR Olympic-LRS und auch mein BMC Pro Machine mit Campa Record  verkaufen. Bilder sind reichlich im Album vorhanden. 
Sollte die Räder möglichst schnell loswerden. Also hätte ihr die Chance ein Schnäppchen zu schiessen!
Bei Interessen bitte melden. 

Lg


----------

